# POS 12 (Home Visit)



## AB87 (May 30, 2013)

Im New to Home Visits...

Is there a Guideline that States that when you Bill a Home Visit for a Patient that you must have their Home Address on the Claim form??? Any Feedback would be Helpful. 

Thank You


----------



## swilliams2 (May 31, 2013)

*Home visits*

It's been a while since I have billed home visits, but some of our docs used to make some home visits. I believe the POS is enough to direct the insurance to the patient's home address at the top of the claim. The practice address is at the bottom. I'm sure we did it this way without issues but again, it's been a while so I don't know what's changed.
Thanks,
Stacy


----------



## AB87 (May 31, 2013)

Thank You for your response


----------



## swilliams2 (May 31, 2013)

*Home Visit*

You're welcome.


----------

